# Here We Go Again...



## bingorocks

Got out some floro today(80# momoi) and decided to give the Alberto Knot a try. Joining 80# PP braid on one reel and 80# Diawa braid on another. My problem is, that after I lube the two, put my gloves on, and tug it real tight, it pops the braid main line over the loop of the mono. The tag end is always hanging out where I left it, and the knot looks beautiful and the transition is so smooth that I desperately hold hope that I'm doing something wrong. It seems like the mono is cutting through the braid. What the hell do I do?







corpuschristitreeservice.info


----------



## Tiny

Sounds like some bad braid to me. Cut off about 30 ft and try it again, the braid should cut through the mono.... not the other way around.


----------



## bingorocks

That's what I figured. Did it with bot PowerPro and the Diawa braid.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Any chance that you can post a close up picture of the knot as you are getting ready to pull tight? A phone camera may not work for this.


----------

